# 211 HDMI stopped communicating with MITS TV



## jaythomas (May 9, 2005)

about 3 weeks ago my 211 stopped communicating with my mitsubishi ws 65813 CRT tv (HDMI to DVI). upon power up I would have to reset the 211 to allow the two to communicate with each other, then it would all work correctly until the next power down/up cycle. software version is 3.43. what could be the problem? there were no storms or surges and component works OK.


----------

